
It seems that thefts are increasing - 737min
https://www.hpherald.com/opinion/letters_to_editor/it-seems-that-thefts-are-increasing/article_427d3702-a5c5-11ea-b94e-7ba9191144e0.html
======
wodenokoto
> 451: Unavailable due to legal reasons > We recognize you are attempting to
> access this website from a country belonging to the European Economic Area
> (EEA) including the EU which enforces the General Data Protection Regulation
> (GDPR) and therefore access cannot be granted at this time. For any issues,
> contact R.Weissman@hpherald.com or call 1-773-643-8533.

I don't know enough about GDPR to understand if this is a correct
interpretation of serving websites to Europe, but it sure looks odd to me.

------
nicbou
This page is blocked in Europe

